# North Lancs



## Ruby_Slippers (Feb 15, 2006)

So whats going on in North Lancaster then?  owt or nowt??


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2006)

do you mean north lancashire (county), or lancaster (city)?

not much, whatever you're asking about. 

actually, lancaster aint too bad - what kind of 'going on' would you be interested in?


----------



## Ruby_Slippers (Feb 22, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> do you mean north lancashire (county), or lancaster (city)?
> 
> not much, whatever you're asking about.
> 
> actually, lancaster aint too bad - what kind of 'going on' would you be interested in?




Both.  I'm interested in anything which doesnt involve watching chavs fall out of liquid at 2am


----------



## killer b (Feb 22, 2006)

there's 2 place that do decent gigs in lancaster (that i've been to anyway...)

feedback every friday at the farmers arms is pretty good if you like indie related stuff - http://www.feedbacklancaster.co.uk - i think it's on till one in the morning.

yorkshire house also does some pretty good gigs - http://www.yorkshirehouse.enta.net

club-wise, it's a bit of a wasteland. if you don't mind travelling, preston isn't too far - we have a few okish clubs - the 12 bar has techy-housy-breaks type stuff on friday - andy wetherall is playing this friday, meat katie in a few weeks... the mill has metal & indie on fridays & saturdays, and the warehouse has indie, rock & punk on fridays and saturdays.

lancashire's pretty shit for anything out of the ordinary on the whole though... go to manchester instead.


----------

